# Bike riding KL



## Minivan (Nov 1, 2011)

Am moving to KL in March and am interested to speak to any bike riders. Am not quick but like to ride.
Is there a regular expat group of riders?


----------



## nethermit (Jan 21, 2013)

Minivan said:


> Am moving to KL in March and am interested to speak to any bike riders. Am not quick but like to ride.
> Is there a regular expat group of riders?


Why dont' you consider driving? You'd hardly find anyone riding under the hot sun. Plus, there are drivers out there that you do not wnt to have an experience with... especially very dangerous for cyclist.


----------



## kolibre (Feb 6, 2013)

Minivan, I know what you mean  I've been living in the UK too long (I'm from Malaysia), and I usually cycle around, I cycle to work and places.

I insisted on cycling here but I know the weather is TOO HOT. I told my parents I could cycle on the road but then I remembered how dangerous Malaysian drivers are!

Happy to chat but my bike's in London at the moment  Poo!


----------

